# new guy and new CW 9.



## ldeleon (Apr 29, 2009)

like to say hello to everyone, just picked up my new CW9 today and went to the range.Man was it fun, got some good shots with this little critter, glad i got it. very good gun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines.

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome from Minnesota.I had a cw9 very good gun!


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome from northern Michigan. Just placed my order for a CW9 on GunBroker today. Probably a couple of days before I get it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

They're VERY accurate little guns. I love 1911's and had a chance to put a few down range with a Springfield EMP 9mm earlier in the week, but couldn't get them as close as my P9! 

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome from down in GA. I love my CW9.


----------



## ldeleon (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks guys. whats up with kahrs back order for the IWB don hume holster? ordered it 1 month ago. nothing yet.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

ldeleon said:


> thanks guys. whats up with kahrs back order for the IWB don hume holster? ordered it 1 month ago. nothing yet.


I ordered a Don Hume IWB from Gunners Alley today. Hope that it doesn't turn out to be backordered too. I've got two other holsters on order with them now.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

The CW9 is very accurate. I got a Sight Mark laser bore sight and it shows the CW9 sights are dead on. I think it's a good value and functions well.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome ldeleon. I got my CW9 about two years ago and I'm still excited.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome from Central Florida! I just bought an E9 yesterday, and I like it alot. It was used, but shoots very good. Very accurate!

Congrats!

Mike


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome, I just bought a CW9 saturday. I only have 1/2 the recomended 200 rounds through it so far but I do like the gun!!!!!!!

I will be putting the second 100 through it soon. It is solid, easy to conceal, I am not crazy about how it breaks down to clean but thats petty and just my personal taste. It shoots a group and it feels very very very good in my hand. I like the gun alot!!!!!

RCG


----------



## ldeleon (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

